
Sounds of mosquito mating rituals could lead to quieter drones - respinal
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-11-mosquito-rituals-quieter-drones.html
======
awalias
there was a great demo of this mating ritual in one of the royal institution's
christmas lectures a few years ago, having trouble finding it on youtube

